# do u think piracy for next gen consoles is going to end?



## CJL18 (Feb 13, 2012)

I think it will


----------



## Raqib (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm starting to think so


----------



## Cartmanuk (Feb 13, 2012)

I say if its man made it can be man broken.

Piracy is here to stay..


----------



## Intimidator88 (Feb 13, 2012)

For every smart anti piracy team there is an equally smart hacker(s) there to undo but ill admit they are making good progress on making it less and less though


----------



## Redhorse (Feb 13, 2012)

If it has not already started.... to end...

I'll be surprised if, due to media (memory) costs and sizes versus game needs  that it may not be nearly as practical as it was for previous handhelds. Especially if the files are large, and the media isn't, as an example...


----------



## PsyBlade (Feb 13, 2012)

Why would it end?

Wishfull thinking from the publishers?

They will most likely do as they always do and use the new console gen to rise the price by 5-10$.
Aditionally they want to make use sales impossible, illegal or at least impractical.
Which makes the games even more expensive and annoys the hell out of people.

That are the biggest trends I see and neither one is going to lessen piracy, quite the contrary.

A possible higher cost to the pirates due to increased security will simply be negated by that.


----------



## X_XSlashX_X (Feb 13, 2012)

There will always be piracy for consoles. It'll never end.


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 13, 2012)

no


----------



## wasim (Feb 13, 2012)

NahuelDS said:


> no


That !


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 13, 2012)

X_XSlashX_X said:


> There will always be piracy for consoles. It'll never end.



They'll be piracy for everything.

What's the saying I heard when I grew up: "if one man put it together, another man can take it apart."

Getting rid of piracy is like getting rid of racism. It just won't happen. They will always be people out there who wants a challenge. And when one is presented to them, they jump right on the chance to prove that they are just as smart as the people who put the security together.


----------



## frogboy (Feb 13, 2012)

Nintendo/Microsoft/Sony: We do not like it when you pirate our games, we would like you to stop.
Pirates: Ask nicely:
Nintendo/Microsoft/Sony: Please stop.
Pirates: *stop*

Not gonna happen.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 13, 2012)

frogboy said:


> Nintendo/Micro$oft/Sony: We do not like it when you pirate our games, we would like you to stop.
> Pirates: Ask nicely:
> Nintendo/Micro$oft/Sony: Please stop.
> Pirates: *stop*
> ...



Can you tell me what the hell is with the $ in Microsoft? :/
Stupid thing to add.


----------



## Supersonicmonk (Feb 13, 2012)

Honestly I'm more interested in the next generation of piracy, stealing software is cool but copying hardware with a 3D printer is the dream.


----------



## AlanJohn (Feb 13, 2012)

Piracy never affected games.
Even though piracy rates are getting higher, so are the sales.


----------



## T-hug (Feb 13, 2012)

I think we will still see piracy but it will be much harder to achieve for the average joe and much more costly.
It will also require constant updates making it even less viable for the normal every day guy.


----------



## frogboy (Feb 13, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> frogboy said:
> 
> 
> > Nintendo/Micro$oft/Sony: We do not like it when you pirate our games, we would like you to stop.
> ...


Sorry, old habits die hard. Fixed.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 14, 2012)

As long as people don't want to pay for their games, piracy will continue to exist in some form. Sure, the DRM may get better, but that's just a momentary delay for a determined group of pirates.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Feb 14, 2012)

Yes, and when piracy ends the whole world will blow up and then the Four Hoursemen of the Apocalypse will return and create a new world full of pirates.


----------



## gameandmatch (Feb 14, 2012)

Are people doubting piracy because the 3ds hasn't been hacked yet?
Off-Topic: @Hyro-Sama since when you are the only one here who likes KH?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 14, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Can you tell me what the hell is with the $ in Microsoft? :/
> Stupid thing to add.



I always found it funny that people will say "Micro$oft" but not "$ony" or "Ninten-dough".

But piracy will come eventually, whether it'll come in a degree that's accessible to everyone is another thing.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Feb 14, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > Can you tell me what the hell is with the $ in Microsoft? :/
> ...


Got anymore gaming puns? Also piracy is never ending, you can pirate anything nowdays.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Feb 14, 2012)

Piracy will never end, it will just take longer to achieve as the consoles get more secure. It may even drop down somewhat as people get ick of waiting for a hack and buy things. There's way too much money involved for modchip/flashcart people to stop making things and way too much curiosity for people to stop hacking things.


----------



## Majorami (Feb 14, 2012)

I believe consoles will inevitably try to mimic On-Live if not, atleast to some extend, where a majority, if not all parts of our "games" will just be digital copies hosted on servers requiring internet access. This seems to be the most anti-hacker deterrent plausible. I mean its not hack-proof... but yeah, it pretty much is.

Even downloadable games can be decrypted, the only sure-fire way too keep people from tampering with antipirate systems is to make the games streaming and take away our "control" over our ability to hack and patch image files. With MMO's and other online games, you can only cheat/"hack" objects that your PC can influence, you can't hack the info server-side.

I think handhelds will take a little longer to go this route as Nintendo won't give us things we want like 4, 5, or 6G until is becomes a very minimum, basic necessity. There really is no excuse to why the 3DS has such a shitty browser/internet speeds/no 3G, or why the Wii doesn't even play DVD movies without a hack. Nintendo has a way of making great games/systems, but at the same time hold back on many, many, many of the things we'd consider necessities these days. Because Nintendo's "innovation" is usually half a decade or more behind its competitors, it may be a while before handhelds go this internet stream route.

Note: These are my predictions for the year(s) 2022 or later....


----------



## jalaneme (Feb 14, 2012)

as the ps3 has shown (that took almost 5 years to hack) and the currently unhackable 3ds, future generation conoles will be much harder to hack imo, with constant firmware updates, always online consoles, games at retail being half finished (greedy dlc and online passes) so even if you pirate it you will still need drm to restore it to  be playable, digital downloads drm, and the SOPA act too which will make finding anything on the internet impossible to download even if future consoles were hackable.

older gamers have had it easy with the ps1 and ps2 days, you won't it that easy anymnore, those days are long gone.


----------



## kthnxshwn (Feb 14, 2012)

SOPA is not a concern.


----------



## jalaneme (Feb 14, 2012)

Majorami said:


> I believe consoles will inevitably try to mimic On-Live if not, atleast to some extend, where a majority, if not all parts of our "games" will just be digital copies hosted on servers requiring internet access. This seems to be the most anti-hacker deterrent plausible. I mean its not hack-proof... but yeah, it pretty much is.
> 
> Even downloadable games can be decrypted, the only sure-fire way too keep people from tampering with antipirate systems is to make the games streaming and take away our "control" over our ability to hack and patch image files. With MMO's and other online games, you can only cheat/"hack" objects that your PC can influence, you can't hack the info server-side.



like i said before future consoles with be constantly online with digital downloads only and heavy drm, it will be almost impossible for hackers to hack the game because the game itself would have patches to auto update itself without any warning and the console will have firmware updates to disable the exploits, hacking will be a waste of time and a constant headache for hackers. again this has all been proven on the ps3 scene, sony release constant firmware updates and hackers get further and further away from hacking the console, also look how long people have been stuck on cfw 3.55, it just proves my point, people can wish and think that piracy will be here forever but that is simply not the case, those days are long gone.


----------



## kthnxshwn (Feb 14, 2012)

Well, no. No, it won't be. SOPA and PIPA have been shelved and the number of congress(wo)men against it heavily outnumbers the ones supporting it.


----------



## philip11 (Feb 14, 2012)

if the OP is talking about 3DS then well it's like hacking the DS Phat right after it was released it did not happen for a while(I think) and after that DS Lite was fairly easy(again I think) once we hack the 3DS the upgrades could be easier to hack.


----------



## YoshiInAVoid (Feb 14, 2012)

I can't be bothered to pirate modern games since they take too long to download, especially torrents. I only pirate retro games


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 14, 2012)

syfyTy said:


> I'll be surprised if, due to media (memory) costs and sizes versus game needs  that it may not be nearly as practical as it was for previous handhelds.



...are you people batshit crazy or have you never attempted "pirating" anything on previous generation consoles? Let's limit this to  handhelds as you said, and that basically means GBC, GBA and the DS since the N-Gage had no anti-piracy protection whatsoever and there were little competitors for the Gameboys or the DS before the PSP (Which recieved full custom firmware, by the way? Previously unheard of?). Flashcarts were crazy-insane-expensive, some of them could only hold one game at a time (early GBC), more practical ones surfacing ages after the original hardware was deprecated (later GBC), some required having original games to use as PASSME's, some required 2 flashcarts - one for each slot (Early DS) and some you actually had to solder yourself (EARLIEST GBC).

If anything, pirates are getting more and more crafty. If you've been into consoles for just the last 5 years then don't even start threads like this as you may look "silly" when the oldies pop in to visit and comment.


If your arguments are "cost of FLASH memory" which nowadays is next to nothing and size of games, which today you can fit several on an SD card and back in the day you had to be happy that you have one on-board then... sorry. Moot.


----------



## Taleweaver (Feb 15, 2012)

Supersonicmonk said:


> Honestly I'm more interested in the next generation of piracy, stealing software is cool but copying hardware with a 3D printer is the dream.


I can't wait to download and print my own wiiU! 




(yeah, yeah...I know: by the time that technology becomes possible, let alone mainstream, we'll be at least a console generation further ahead).


----------



## notmeanymore (Feb 15, 2012)

It's a process that is unavoidable:

1. Hardware designers make their products hard to hack.
2. White hat hackers tear the thing to shreds for fun, leaving themselves 3 courses of action
1. Drop everything, and be silent.
2. Tell the designers, and hope the hacks are fixed and that they aren't arrested.
3. Share it with the world so everyone can enjoy homebrew.
3. Assuming course 3 is taken, a black hat takes the homebrew exploit, and turns it into a piracy exploit.
4. Regardless of step 3 occurring, the designers work on stronger anti-hack methods, looping back to step 1.


----------



## gamefan5 (Feb 15, 2012)

Piracy will never end. It is something that always existed, for digital products and in real life. XD


----------



## Snailface (Feb 15, 2012)

With there being 5 next gen consoles (3 tv and 2 portable) odds are that at least one of them will be exploitable. Problem is, hardware designers seem to have figured out how to stop go-to tricks like buffer overflows so finding an alternate way inside next-gen systems is going to be more difficult this time around. The bag of tricks hackers use has almost certainly dwindled overall.

Maybe a bigger problem is that our best hackers have moved on to iOS jailbreaking (legal) or are scared of being sued for hacking consoles (illegal).


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 15, 2012)

Snailface said:


> With there being 5 next gen consoles (3 tv and 2 portable) odds are that at least one of them will be exploitable. Problem is, hardware designers seem to have figured out how to stop go-to tricks like buffer overflows so finding an alternate way inside next-gen systems is going to be more difficult this time around. The bag of tricks hackers use has almost certainly dwindled overall.
> 
> Maybe a bigger problem is that our best hackers have moved on to iOS jailbreaking (legal) or are scared of being sued for hacking consoles (illegal).



1. No system is perfect, exploits will always be found.
2. Provied that exploits are difficult to locate, hardware options are available, and those are not exactly "forseeable" for the developers.

Piracy will carry on livin', that much is certain.


----------



## Mantis41 (Feb 15, 2012)

No piracy 

What will they blame poor game sales on? Surely it couldn't be caused by the shitty state of the world economy!


----------



## yusuo (Feb 15, 2012)

Ofcourse there will be piracy, in my predictions, Wii U will go first, Xbox 720 2nd with PS4 last, everything is crackable its just a matter of time.

Nintendo is pretty poo when it comes to protection
Microsoft is ok but predictable
Sony is clever

But everything will be hacked eventually its just whether it will happen in the consoles lifetime thats the question


----------



## Qtis (Feb 20, 2012)

Just as every OS so far have been "hacked" into working without an official SN/Key, all consoles can be made to work with some kind of software/hardware mod. Just a matter of time and how the exploit will work.


----------



## The Milkman (Feb 20, 2012)

I dont think piracy is going to end anytime soon and im pretty sure all the big guys know that. I think they are trying to make it as hard as they possibly can to the point that the amount of time and energy that you put into obtaining the pirated software or formatting and coding the homebrew the right way for it to work, it would have just been easier to buy the game or submit the homebrew and hope they will host it on thier online service.


----------



## Satangel (Feb 20, 2012)

ThugATRON said:


> I think we will still see piracy but it will be much harder to achieve for the average joe and much more costly.
> It will also require constant updates making it even less viable for the normal every day guy.


This. It will get much much harder to pirate. Games over 20GB will be the standard, sadly, and you can't possibly deny that's a hassle.
Furthermore the takedown of Megaupload and other popular sites are already making it a lot harder for me to download stuff, it's taking much more time now than 3 months ago.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 20, 2012)

Satangel said:


> ThugATRON said:
> 
> 
> > I think we will still see piracy but it will be much harder to achieve for the average joe and much more costly.
> ...


_*Still remembers the days when "pirating" something required going on a convetion, seeing them techies at work, leaving the console with them for an hour or two so that they can install a stupidly complex modchip rig, then walking around the convention center looking for some people with burned CD-R's creeping in the darker corners and looking for one who has the game you want in their trunk and is willing to part with it for a modest fee since CD-Writers were stupidly expensive plus Internet was hella slow, so "physical" exchange of media worked "better".*_

Yeah. Pirating nowadays is hella hard.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Feb 20, 2012)

Don't be so fucking stupid.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Feb 20, 2012)

gameandmatch said:


> Off-Topic: @Hyro-Sama since when you are the only one here who likes KH?



Do *YOU* like Kingdom Hearts?


----------



## smile72 (Feb 23, 2012)

Nope piracy will probably never end.


----------



## Taleweaver (Feb 23, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > ThugATRON said:
> ...


Hmm...I missed that, but not by much. On the PC end, it was searching for cracks on obscure sites. They often contained virusses, and the games themselves only rarely allowed for upgrades, let alone to be played online. And before buffer underrun became standard, burning a CD was almost a gamble (honestly: I reverted to windows safe mode at some point).

Compared to that, hacking a wii, DS or a PSP is a walk in the park.


----------



## Mantis41 (Feb 23, 2012)

Hmmmmm... pirating memories. Buy a 10 pack of single sided 5 1/4 floppy disks. Cut a notch in the other side so you now have double sided disks and then copy your mates C64 game with 2 daisy chained 1541 drives and a simple disk copy program. The biggest pain in the ass was copying the code books.

Then there was double cassette decks and turbo tape. Oh, the shame.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Feb 23, 2012)

Like I said before...

If someone were to make bulletproof armor, someone else will be right behind to build a better bullet.


----------



## Cartmanuk (Feb 26, 2012)

CJL18 said:


> * do u think piracy for next gen consoles is going to end?*



I think that piracy sometimes helps the games industry. I myself have purchased games that i have downloaded.
Downloading and trying said games that I would never have considered purchasing before hand.

So is piracy bad I don't think its as bad as some make out.


----------



## Wizerzak (Feb 26, 2012)

I don't think it will end, but it sure will become a lot more difficult. At the moment the only thing stopping the near defeat of piracy is the fact that not everyone has an internet connection (believe it or not). As soon as the majority of the population (95% for example)  gets solid internet access then developers can start getting away with some pretty nasty DRM. Whether it just be a simple check that needs to be performed to see if you have bought the game (like Steam, which would still _just_ be pirate-able or a system like OnLive in which is would be physically impossible to pirate the game; either way that's where we are heading and it proves things are only going to get harder.


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 1, 2012)

Not a chance.


----------



## thiefb0ss (Mar 1, 2012)

As long as there are games to pay for and systems to crack there will be torrents of those games and cracks for those systems.


----------

